

Introduction to Databases - solipsist
https://class2go.stanford.edu/db/Winter2013/preview/

======
thinkling
Both in timing and in content this could be a good lead-in to the University
of Washington's Intro to Data Science class that looks like it will have more
of a focus on 'big data', NoSQL, Hadoop, data mining, etc.

<https://www.coursera.org/course/datasci>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4881581>

------
dhawalhs
The original Database class is available [1] via Coursera for self study.

[1] <https://www.coursera.org/course/db>

~~~
justin66
Is there a list anywhere of Coursera courses that have a self-study option?
Unless there's something I'm misunderstanding about what that option means,
these are the only Coursera classes I'm ever likely to use, because of my
schedule. It seems odd that they don't appear to differentiate them.

~~~
dhawalhs
There are two more of them that I know of:

CS 101 - <https://www.coursera.org/course/cs101> Compilers -
<https://www.coursera.org/course/compilers>

I will check again later tonight and see if there are more I will add them to
the list at <http://www.class-central.com/courses/selfpaced>

~~~
justin66
Wow. Thank you very much!

------
alexpopescu
Did anyone that took the 2011 course share his experience?

~~~
zachgalant
I took it at Stanford, but it was using the same online content.

The course is probably way more theoretical than you'd expect. It goes a lot
into relational algebra, schema design, and UML.

The online SQL quizzes are pretty cool little puzzles but the only truly
exciting part of the class was creating a website using a large database as
the final project, which I can't imagine will be offered in the online
version.

If you don't know anything about databases or are trying to learn SQL, it
could definitely be worthwhile.

~~~
NamTaf
It sounds like I'll hopefully get something out of it, given I'm purely self-
taught post-high school. Some rigour to my existing practical capacity would
be useful.

Do you believe it'll offer this?

~~~
nnq
A: Yes, I think so. I'm self thought guy myself, at least, when it comes to
programming, and I really enjoyed watching the relational algebra videos and
then the SQL ones (never got to the modelling part though, got all my learning
time sucked by a big work project)... _go through them at 1.5x or 2x speed and
you won't regret it, at least if you had no encounter with relational algebra
before_ , as it feels good to know there's some nice and simple math behind
SQL :) (though now I want even more to shoot the guy that invented SQL's ugly
syntax and all the database implementors that piled tons of "semi-compatible"
shit on top...)

------
zenocon
That Flash intro pic made me think I was watching the trailer for "Stepmother
III"

------
jayre
I wonder why the new course is not part of Coursera...

~~~
jufo
In the video, Prof. Widom mentions that the platform they are using now,
Class2Go, has been developed at Stanford and is open source. A quick look at
<http://class.stanford.edu/> shows that it depends on external components -
YouTube for video, and Piazza for forums - but it's good to have an open
platform, and one of the aims is to avoid lock-in of content.

------
rachelscott616
I attended two different courses on Coursera and i hope that i will pick more
courses there DB is also most important course for me.

